# Recordings of Bartok's Wooden Prince (stage performance)?



## RT3 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi All,

Does anyone know if there is a way to access a recorded stage performance of Bartok's Wooden Prince ballet? I have been looking everywhere for a performance of this piece but haven't had any luck. I would also be interested to know if there are recorded stage performances of Bluebeard's Castle. So far, all I have been able to find are film versions of BBC. Thank you for your time!

RT


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

This is a wonderful Bluebeard:








I don't know if The Wooden Price has been recorded as staged. Would be nice to see. Terrific music, isn't it? Every now and then I hear someone say they hate Bartok. Then I put Wooden Price on (Boulez/Chicago) and they're enthralled and usually shocked to learn it's that despised Bartok!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

RT3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to access a recorded stage performance of Bartok's Wooden Prince ballet? I have been looking everywhere for a performance of this piece but haven't had any luck. I would also be interested to know if there are recorded stage performances of Bluebeard's Castle. So far, all I have been able to find are film versions of BBC. Thank you for your time!
> 
> RT


There isn't perhaps on bootleg but not "official" for Bluebeard's Castle, see above my post.


----------



## RT3 (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks to both of you! I have that film version of Bluebeard and enjoy it greatly. I just wish there was some recorded version of The Wooden Prince out there! I'm doing a conference paper on it later this month (on Bartok, ecology, and the grotesque) and would like to show staged versions, but I suppose I'll have to let the music speak for itself! Thanks for your help!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Only four minutes, and in black and white, but here's a YouTube snippet of the Wooden Prince.






I suspect it's Hungarian TV by origin?

And a very weird modern Mandarin to keep you enthralled!!






Found a 2015 Bluebeard too!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

RT3 said:


> Thanks to both of you! I have that film version of Bluebeard and enjoy it greatly. I just wish there was some recorded version of The Wooden Prince out there! I'm doing a conference paper on it later this month (on Bartok, ecology, and the grotesque) and would like to show staged versions, but I suppose I'll have to let the music speak for itself! Thanks for your help!


Well I see Robert P provided some small pieces, but all little things might help. Good luck.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Robert Pickett said:


> Only four minutes, and in black and white, but here's a YouTube snippet of the Wooden Prince.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your search, Robert. Unique material.


----------



## RT3 (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks so much!



Robert Pickett said:


> Only four minutes, and in black and white, but here's a YouTube snippet of the Wooden Prince.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

